# Stoney Point Monopod $15



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Stoney point monopod. Compacts to about 25" and extends to about 63". It's got some scuffs and scratches from use but works great. Located near cabelas in Lehi.

Text 801 367 0360 or PM if interested. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

